# hydroholics



## Mr._Diaz (Dec 15, 2010)

Are Hydroholics hydros really worth it....i mean cauz they are hella expensive...anybody had any experience with those kits>
Im kinda leaning on getting their 2 pump 6 dump kit wit accumulators but that shit is like 2,000 :wow: ......


----------



## Mr._Diaz (Dec 15, 2010)

forgot to say that i just need a lay n play setup some 3 wheelin....thanks all ur help is apreciated :biggrin:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I like the installs they do... Haven't met anyone local that has them. But I feel you on the price. If your looking for a decent ride buy a basic kit and add accumulators


----------



## -AON- (Jan 31, 2009)

Email Aaron from Hydroholics. I know their fittings and check valves are an upgrade from your "basic" kit.


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

Worth it, homie. Quality is unsurpassed...


----------



## 89CaddyRyder (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Dec 23 2010, 02:15 AM~19400591
> *Worth it, homie. Quality is unsurpassed...
> *


+1...i know a couple people who are running their stuff. top notch fa sho


----------



## LAID TL (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr._Diaz_@Dec 22 2010, 07:28 PM~19397906
> *Are Hydroholics hydros really worth it....i mean cauz they are hella expensive...anybody had any experience with those kits>
> Im kinda leaning on getting their 2 pump 6 dump kit wit accumulators but that shit is like 2,000 :wow: ......
> *


worth it 10000%. I bought the 2 pump 6 dump w/accumulators 36 volt, daily drive it, in a Acura TL and have 8750 miles on the set up so far !!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

they overpriced because of the market they aim at..italian duumps and same gears pumps all the same u can get the same thing chromed and hardlined for less..just the name alot of other companies have manifolds..look elsewhere...save hundreds..


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 23 2010, 11:57 AM~19402144
> *they overpriced because of the market they aim at..italian duumps and same gears pumps all the same u can get the same thing chromed and hardlined for less..just the name alot of other companies have manifolds..look elsewhere...save hundreds..
> *


you are fucking crazy. NO OTHER company sells "basic" kits like Aaron. Everything is high quality, no bullshit parts. Find Accumulators new for anywhere near his pricing. Manifolds are retarded expensive anywhere else.

He is aimed more at the import crowd but you can't go wrong with Aaron.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

damn people get so excited on here


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

It's not that it's more expensive, it's just pre-upgraded.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Dec 23 2010, 01:26 PM~19402802
> *It's not that it's more expensive, it's just pre-upgraded.
> *


where have you been? Have you built anything lately?


----------



## 89CaddyRyder (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Dec 23 2010, 12:26 PM~19402802
> *It's not that it's more expensive, it's just pre-upgraded.
> *


hes right. u dont have a "basic kit, better kit, best kit" with them.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks like delta cartridges, but better check valves and slow downs. No mention of cups because these kits were probably not meant for cars with springs, probably wouldn't want the threaded cylinders showing in an engine compartment or trunk either. Would like to see one of their setups installed in a G-body or Impala.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 23 2010, 08:03 AM~19402188
> *you are fucking crazy. NO OTHER company sells "basic" kits like Aaron. Everything is high quality, no bullshit parts. Find Accumulators new for anywhere near his pricing. Manifolds are retarded expensive anywhere else.
> 
> He is aimed more at the import crowd but you can't go wrong with Aaron.
> *


 what OTHER COMPANY bullshit parts are talking about????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i wasnt happy with the accumulators they sold me. but it was more like a defective item from parker, not them. i think they are good people


----------



## Mr._Diaz (Dec 15, 2010)

Does anyone know what the inner diamater of prohooper deep reverse cups or black magic coil over cups?
I am trying to find out if i could use hydroholics cylinders and cups from prohooper or black magic...Ur help is apreciated :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

The stuff is basicly the universal.


What are you putting lifts in just for everyones intress and go from there.


----------



## Mr._Diaz (Dec 15, 2010)

i need for an s10 blazer....
i know they are universal but i think there are different Inner diameter for cups because i was looking at black magics and it seems like they have different diameter cylinders..ex. street, competition...fat sticks?


----------



## artsar (Jun 10, 2009)

I love the hydroholics parts I have. Also the customer service is top notch. I have been rocking my hydros in -10C weather and no problems so far. If I ever do another hydraulics build I won't even think twice. I will just call up hydroholics.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

the only real diffrence will be if you run the fat sticks, but you wont be running them. How are you planning to run this settup?


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

i recently got the chance to install a set of cylinders on a honda civic these cylinders went in so fucking fast and easy compared to the pro hopper reverse flows with piston stops n shit, 30 minutes versus 3 hours of bullshit with pro hoppers fucked up cylinders that blew seals all the time. seriously i like what i experienced but hey maybe they can make a cylinder non threaded for you guys who dont want threads on your cylinder.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

i recently got the chance to install a set of cylinders on a honda civic these cylinders went in so fucking fast and easy compared to the pro hopper reverse flows with piston stops n shit, 30 minutes versus 3 hours of bullshit with pro hoppers fucked up cylinders that blew seals all the time. seriously i like what i experienced but hey maybe they can make a cylinder non threaded for you guys who dont want threads on your cylinder.


----------



## Mr._Diaz (Dec 15, 2010)

quote=edmunds costoms hyd,Dec 23 2010, 08:20 PM~19406526]
the only real diffrence will be if you run the fat sticks, but you wont be running them. How are you planning to run this settup?
[/quote]
so will the deep regular cups and reverse deep cups work on my hydroholics cylinders...cups are from prohopper?
thi ones?
deep cups
reverse deep cups


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> quote=edmunds costoms hyd,Dec 23 2010, 08:20 PM~19406526]
> the only real diffrence will be if you run the fat sticks, but you wont be running them. How are you planning to run this settup?


so will the deep regular cups and reverse deep cups work on my hydroholics cylinders...cups are from prohopper?
thi ones?
deep cups
reverse deep cups
[/quote]


Might not , their stuff is more for euro or type cars. Not saying it cant work on your Blazer, its all about how you want to set it up.

Do you know how your gonna set it up? Dont start buying thing untill you know what you need.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 23 2010, 04:38 PM~19404428
> * Would like to see one of their setups installed in a G-body or Impala.
> *


Why? This company doesn't design their new products to be used on common old school style of cars. That's why you don't see them building hoppers or cars that do huge lock ups. That market is more than flooded with copy cat products to accomplish that. They have designed products that solve lots of problems in the fwd/euro market that have been over looked for far too long. They aren't doing taking a band-aid approach to it either and thats where the added costs come from.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 24 2010, 12:45 PM~19411498
> *Why? This company doesn't design their new products to be used on common old school style of cars. That's why you don't see them building hoppers or cars that do huge lock ups. That market is more than flooded with copy cat products to accomplish that. They have designed products that solve lots of problems in the fwd/euro market that have been over looked for far too long. They aren't doing taking a band-aid approach to it either and thats where the added costs come from.
> *


Not necessarily the parts, but the install itself. The fwd setups look clean, be interesting to see what they could do with a bigger trunk.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 23 2010, 12:39 PM~19402463
> *damn people get so excited on here
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 24 2010, 02:52 PM~19411569
> *Not necessarily the parts, but the install itself. The fwd setups look clean, be interesting to see what they could do with a bigger trunk.
> *


tre5 did a couple of trucks. Fucking sick.


----------



## luciferi (Oct 25, 2006)

I got a dump block and accumulators from them. Their service is top notch. Price may be a little bit more but you get some unique features and great service


----------



## Mr._Diaz (Dec 15, 2010)

> so will the deep regular cups and reverse deep cups work on my hydroholics cylinders...cups are from prohopper?
> thi ones?
> deep cups
> reverse deep cups


Might not , their stuff is more for euro or type cars. Not saying it cant work on your Blazer, its all about how you want to set it up.

Do you know how your gonna set it up? Dont start buying thing untill you know what you need.
[/quote]
I want to run 8'' cylinders on the front with a coil under and 12''s in the rear with a coil over cauz im looking to three wheel :cheesy:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I have the 3 way on the rear of my cutty. Did it so I could power 3 wheel with out extra pump or chains. Works great and easy Install. Plan on using a 5 way on a build soon


----------



## Mr._Diaz (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 24 2010, 06:47 PM~19414353
> *I have the 3 way on the rear of my cutty. Did it so I could power 3 wheel with out extra pump or chains. Works great and easy Install. Plan on using a 5 way on a build soon
> *


by that do you mean the three dump manifold?


----------



## 1lowagon (Apr 9, 2005)

yeah he does.

hydroholics have great products, worth the money if your just lookin to lay and play. they have more tricks they are workin on also, they are buisy people thats for sure.

outlaw, i have a brand new hydroholics 5 dump for sale if your interested. pm me for a price


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr._Diaz_@Dec 24 2010, 05:44 PM~19414008
> *I want to run 8'' cylinders on the front with a coil under and 12''s in the rear with a coil over cauz im looking to three wheel :cheesy:
> *





Ok if your going under the body for the rear you need to know your limited under there.

You look like your gonna use regular coils , power balls and rev deep cups with a channel breage most likely.

Thats alot of stuff under there if your not gonna hack out the trunk aera and dont know if you can get it down to the frame when layed out.

You could go streight cylinder with accums but I dont know if you can power 3 wheel with them.


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

This 62 Impala uses a bunch (not all) of Hydroholics parts.

http://lowboymotorsports.com/site2/gallery...-4/P1020260.jpg


----------



## Mr._Diaz (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 25 2010, 01:02 AM~19416373
> *Ok if your going under the body for the rear you need to know your limited under there.
> 
> You look like your gonna use regular coils , power balls and rev deep cups with a channel breage most likely.
> ...


thanks this is going to be my first set up and i want it to be worth it and just knowing the fact that i did it myself.....
So how would the straight cylinder set up work? 
I mean how would i put the cylinders in the rear?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 24 2010, 12:45 PM~19411498
> *Why? This company doesn't design their new products to be used on common old school style of cars. That's why you don't see them building hoppers or cars that do huge lock ups. That market is more than flooded with copy cat products to accomplish that. They have designed products that solve lots of problems in the fwd/euro market that have been over looked for far too long. They aren't doing taking a band-aid approach to it either and thats where the added costs come from.
> *


Agreed they do amazing work


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr._Diaz_@Dec 25 2010, 11:22 PM~19421387
> *thanks this is going to be my first set up and i want it to be worth it and just knowing the fact that i did it myself.....
> So how would the straight cylinder set up work?
> I mean how would i put the cylinders in the rear?
> *



Lets take this to you Blazer topic and Ill give you a break down how its done.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

customer service is great just bought a few small thing 
there stuff is not ment for hoppers or crazy street riders its more for slow and show set ups to look clean


----------



## Mr._Diaz (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 26 2010, 02:37 AM~19422027
> *Lets take this to you Blazer topic and Ill give you a break down how its done.
> *


thank you i apreciate ur help


----------



## Mr._Diaz (Dec 15, 2010)

a Friend of mine told me that i shouldnt get Hydroholics cause its just to expensive and IT ONLY focuses on imports and tuners....nd i want to use them on a blazer.....could u i three wheel with their 2 PUMP 6 DUMP?


----------



## Mr._Diaz (Dec 15, 2010)

cmon homies


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr._Diaz_@Jan 25 2011, 07:08 PM~19697220
> *a Friend of mine told me that i shouldnt get Hydroholics cause its just to expensive and IT ONLY focuses on imports and tuners....nd i want to use them on a blazer.....could u i three wheel with their 2 PUMP 6 DUMP?
> *


yes you can do the 3 with the 6 dump manifold. I dont was to comment on their stuff because my feedback would be just my opinion and I dont want it taken wrong.


----------



## bigjake281 (Nov 27, 2009)

Actually their product is great for all aps I suppose a stockfloored s10 with a 3/4 frame and three stage rack would be considered a little out of their relm but I had no problems using their stuff. I was even thinking about Using their threaded cylinders for the rack. I think u Just have to be smarter then the tools u are working with. The hydro game has been played the same for so long I say it's time for some change


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigjake281_@Jan 26 2011, 05:24 PM~19705873
> *Actually their product is great for all aps I suppose a stockfloored s10 with a 3/4 frame and three stage rack would be considered a little out of their relm but I had no problems using their stuff. I was even thinking about Using their threaded cylinders for the rack. I think u Just have to be smarter then the tools u are working with. The hydro game has been played the same for so long I say it's time for some change
> *



lets see your install.


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey Guys. I appreciate all the positive feedback. Here's a few things to set the record straight:

-As said before, our setups come 'pre-upgraded'. I only offer my kits with the products I know and trust to complete a reliable setup.

-My pumps are pretty much a 'street' pump. However, they come with vented motor caps with dual bearings (for better ventilation and less wear on the motors), come with tank plates, blowproof pump head seals, Hydroholics engraving, hand brushed aluminum and chrome components, rockford pump heads with tapped ports so you can mount your pump in any direction and use pickup tubes for proper oil consumption.

-My cylinders are (in my opinion) the best in the market. Aside for all their obvious features, the threaded bodies give you endless installation options that can help solve a lot of problems and give your installation a unique look.

-Dumps are hand brushed aluminum with genuine Delta dump cartidges and coils.

-My accumulators are genuine Parker and I know my pricing is about as competative as it gets. For the guys that said he has one fail, shoot me an email. We'll work something out as I've never heard of one failing before.

-Beyond that, I offer the manifolds which make installation a breeze with minimal fittings. Not to mention, the 3 dump is great on a rear pump if you want to pull some power 3-wheels.

Our stuff will work fine on any traditional lowrider, but as stated before...I target more of the 'euro' market where aesthetics, reliability, and ride quality as my main focus.

Truth is, companies like Black Magic make great products. I wish nothing but the best for those guys as I consider them my friends. If you bought their setup you would be happy with it for sure. I'd just do your research on what's important to you (aesthetically, installation wise, and functionally) and make the decision for yourself. As always, I'm happy to answer any questions so feel free to email me [email protected].


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

And I'll contribute to this post with a picture of some work we have going on right now. I've actually never had the opportunity to do a full blown 'lowrider' style install, but I'd love the opportunity to do some work on a setup with some wild hardline and vintage aircraft style hydraulics.


----------



## Mr._Diaz (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Jan 26 2011, 09:18 PM~19708287
> *And I'll contribute to this post with a picture of some work we have going on right now.  I've actually never had the opportunity to do a full blown 'lowrider' style install, but I'd love the opportunity to do some work on a setup with some wild hardline and vintage aircraft style hydraulics.
> 
> 
> ...


can you please post more pics of how to plumb the 2 pump 6 dump with acummulators..... :biggrin: 
Thanks for your help


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 23 2010, 09:03 AM~19402188
> *you are fucking crazy. NO OTHER company sells "basic" kits like Aaron. Everything is high quality, no bullshit parts. Find Accumulators new for anywhere near his pricing. Manifolds are retarded expensive anywhere else.
> 
> He is aimed more at the import crowd but you can't go wrong with Aaron.
> *


X2


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr._Diaz_@Jan 30 2011, 07:56 PM~19740599
> *can you please post more pics of how to plumb the 2 pump 6 dump with acummulators..... :biggrin:
> Thanks for your help
> *



There are many different ways to mount a 2-6. The flexibility is what makes the install so much fun. Here's a few ideas to get your creativity flowing:

There were all done my Tre5 Customs who I refer my installs to:

















































and my own personal vehicle done by myself:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Jan 31 2011, 11:46 AM~19744941
> *and my own personal vehicle done by myself:
> 
> 
> ...


OK, um more pics of this please. This looks killer. I like the suspension lay out.


----------



## Mr._Diaz (Dec 15, 2010)

yea more pics please


----------



## Mr._Diaz (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Jan 31 2011, 09:46 AM~19744941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so the bottom port on the manifold is the return line and the one on the side is the pressure port???


----------



## Mr._Diaz (Dec 15, 2010)

HYDROHOLICS.NET:
if i ordered a the 2/6 kit would you exchange the tanks for a whammy tank for the same price??????
PM me the price if its possible for you to ship me the whammy tank with the manifold plumbed???..so i can just hook up the cylinder hoses and have it ready to go...
just like your work and how clean in looks


----------



## luciferi (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr._Diaz_@Jan 31 2011, 06:30 PM~19749999
> *so the bottom port on the manifold is the return line and the one on the side is the pressure port???
> *


there are 3 inputs and 1 return. One input each side, one input and one return on the bottom. Use whatever one is the best for your plumbing and plug the other two.


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

Mr Diaz, Check your Inbox. I got back to you.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Hydroholics is selling themselves short. you can hop an old school car with their product. no reason you couldn't.


----------



## Mr._Diaz (Dec 15, 2010)

yea thats what I taught but my friend got me thinking


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Our shop has been putting setups in imports for years with no springs and accumulators.... We dont thread the cylinders though we weld them in place... Definetely want to give these guys props for thinking outside the box though looks like some good stuff... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr._Diaz (Dec 15, 2010)

best stuff out there i hear


----------

